# My 1990 Honda Fourtrax



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

Thought I would throw up a thread about my Honda

It has 26" x 12 x 12 Rear
26" x 10 x 12 front
Snorkel
Stereo
New piston, cam, rings, timing chain, basically a fresh motor.


Here is a few pictures of the beast




















I got rid of the orange cooler on the back and have an actual trunk on it now. Going on a big ride this weekend and will have more pictures.

Here is a walk around video of it.


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

looks great toughest Four Wheeler ever made!!!


----------



## Trips (May 5, 2012)

welded on the exhaust snorkel today










sounds real good now too lol


----------

